# lecture DVD



## APM (24 Avril 2012)

J'ai un IPad 1, et je voudrais pouvoir lire des DVD que j'ai achetés - et non pas telechargés - Je peux les lire sur mon mac mais comment les transférer sur l'IPad, merci


----------



## Oizo (24 Avril 2012)

Un logiciel comme Handbrake permet de convertir un DVD en MP4.


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Avril 2012)

APM a dit:


> J'ai un IPad 1, et je voudrais pouvoir lire des DVD que j'ai achetés - et non pas telechargés - Je peux les lire sur mon mac mais comment les transférer sur l'IPad, merci




Fais une petite recherche sur ce site et tu trouveras, mot clef handbrake, bref tu encodes sur ton ordi puis puis tu transfères sur ton iPad, tu as des applis iPad (oplayer pour moi) qui te permettent de les lire sans les avoir convertis.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas implémenter mettre le DVD dans le lecteur de l'ipad, sur la tranche?


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas implémenter mettre le DVD dans le lecteur de l'ipad, sur la tranche?




???  ???


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Tu prend le DVD, tu le met dans le lecteur de l'ipad, et le film se lance tout seul...


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2012)

ah ben oui! suis-je bête...
et ça marche aussi avec les bluray?


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ah ben oui! suis-je bête...
> et ça marche aussi avec les bluray?



Ca peut mais attention, avec les Bluray, il faut l'option waterproof sur ton iBidule parce que les Bluray ne fonctionnent que sous l'eau.


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas implémenter mettre le DVD dans le lecteur de l'ipad, sur la tranche?




Oui mais moi j utilise déjà le lecteur de l iPad pour griller mes tartines le matin


----------

